# Highest ranking Krav Maga master, Gidon or Yanilov ?



## shc (Feb 4, 2008)

Both the IKMF and IKMA say that only their head of organisation has the highest belt ranking and that only they were the Imi's right hand. To me it seems like there is rivalry between those two organisations. I do understand that both of them were Imi's students and that they are both pretty equally experienced, but I would like to know which one of them has higher ranking or they have equal rank, if so why don't they ever notice the other as a master with the same rank and always calling themselves the only one with the highest rank? Thank you.


----------



## LilDaemon (Mar 21, 2008)

Not sure what's up with the rivalry, but as I understand it Gidon is the OFFICIAL successor to Imi's legacy. 

This link may help you:

http://kravmagaisraeli1.ybay.co.il/vault/photoalbum/1154.jpg


----------



## tahuti (Mar 22, 2008)

Is it usual to have official documents in English in Israel?


----------



## CanuckMA (Mar 22, 2008)

No, it is not. 

Hebrew is the official legal language in Israel. 

I also found the part about the notary having translated the English document into German a bit strange.


----------



## LilDaemon (Mar 23, 2008)

There's others on that site that also show an official document about the original translation from Hebrew into English. That was just the most pertinent I could find for this thread.


----------



## LUCKY_13 (Dec 17, 2008)

I think Eyal was the first and longest-serving student under Imi.


----------



## Loki (Jan 4, 2009)

LUCKY_13 said:


> I think Eyal was the first and longest-serving student under Imi.



Eyal actually split off from Imi second (after Eli Avikzar), I think. Haim Zut is actually the highest ranking KM master, and Imi's first student.


----------



## searcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Loki-who do you train under?   I would like to hear your thoughts on who is the rightful association/governing body.    I have been kicking around the thought of taking up KM and want to hear from someone in Israel.


----------



## Spork3245 (Jun 17, 2009)

Haim Gidon was hand-picked by Imi and is Imi's only student to receive an 8th-dan black-belt from Imi himself. When Haim started to "update" Krav Maga and change/simplify Imi's teachings, Imi approved - This is why Haim was chosen, this is what pissed off the others into forming IKMF.
Haim Gidon is the official Grand Master according to Imi, youtube him, or his top students, if you need proof.


----------



## F-factory (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi guys,

from what I have found in my talking to a lot of people in the past 12 years of my Krav Maga "career", the answer to the question "Who is the highest ranking Krav Maga Master?" is not that simple.

As long as Imi was alive, everyone refered to him as the highest authority of Krav Maga. 
In the last few years of his life Imi was very ill and it was in that time that the "Krav Maga Association" started breaking apart. (Eli Avikazar (RIP) had formed an own organisation before that time).
The reasons for the breakup and breakaway of various instructors varies by who you speak to, but I believe "big egos", politics and diverging opinions on the direction that Krav Maga should take played a key role. Possibly the lack of strong leadership from Imi in those years was also a factor.

Haim Gidon held the KMA together (later IKMA). Haim Zut formed the KMF. Eyal Yanilow formed the IKMF a couple of years later with other senior instructors. 

So who is the most "senior"? Well, in age, Haim Zut definitely wins. 
As for the "legitimate successor of Imi", I don't believe there can be one. Imi obviously didn't lay claim to the term Krav Maga and openly welcomed many Krav Maga instructors in his last years. 
Photos from the years 1996/1997 show an Imi marked by illness, posing with lots of different instructors. 
Personally, I would be very sceptical about any "written documents" that are in circulation from those years. As one senior instructor once told me, he was heartbroken when he met with Imi in 1996 and saw the feeble medical state he was in. Anybody could have asked for an autograph from Imi and he would have signed anything (and a few unsavoury characters did get signatures from him on dodgy documents...).

Anyway, I believe it is pointless asking who the highest KM master around is.

Haim Gidon, Eyal Yanilov and Haim Zut and their respective organisations are good bets if you are interested in training Krav Maga.
If you have the chance to take a seminar with any of the three, they will also most likely be worth their money. 
If you have the luxury of having the choice of several schools in your vicinity, test them all and stay at the one you feel most comfortable and that suits what you are seeking most and that makes most sense to you.

Personally, I have trained with Eyal Yanilov many a time and believe him to be an exceptional instructor. If I ever have the chance to train with either of the other two named above, I will make an effort to be there.

Regards
John


----------

